# Looking for reference to find jobs in Marketing- Abu Dhabi.



## Sunshine1814 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello Everybody,
I have recently shifted to Abu Dhabi and have been looking for jobs ever since. 
I have floated my CV in all possible online Resourcing websites. But this doesn't seem to be working. 
I have an experience in Marketing with a background of Mechanical Engineering. Let me know how to go about it?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

network, friends, Linkedin etc. Exactly the same things you would do back home. Except that the economic environment in Abu Dhabi has been affected by the oil prices.
Also look at this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------

